# Fresh Tomato and Garlic Penne



## Filus59602 (Nov 4, 2002)

Fresh Tomato and Garlic Penne
This quick and easy pasta dish explodes with fresh flavor.

2 1/2 cups uncooked penne pasta (8 ounces) 
2 teaspoons olive or vegetable oil 
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
1 pound roma (plum) tomatoes, coarsely chopped (6 medium) 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil leaves 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 

Cook and drain pasta as directed on package. While pasta is cooking, heat oil in 10-inch skillet over medium-high heat. Cook garlic in oil 30 seconds, stirring frequently. Stir in tomatoes. Cook 5 to 8 minutes, stirring frequently, until tomatoes are soft and sauce is slightly thickened. Stir in basil, salt and pepper. Cook 1 minute. Serve sauce over pasta.  

1 Serving:  Calories 490 (Calories from Fat 65); Fat 7g (Saturated 1g); Cholesterol 0mg; Sodium 310mg; Potassium 470mg; Carbohydrate 97g (Dietary Fiber 6g); Protein 16g  ++++  Diet Exchanges: 6 Starch; 1 Fat


----------

